# favorite sunset



## slimbo (Oct 28, 2004)

this one of my favorite sunsets.  Mexico Beach FL


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 28, 2004)

*Hey Slimbo,*

Thats a pretty shot. I fished on that pier this past Summer. I caught several whiting, grunts and a couple of mullet which were used for shark bait. There was also a seven foot hammerhead shark swimming around the pier. I wondered about those swimming right at the pier after I saw him. Had a great vacation down there.


----------



## QuackAddict (Oct 28, 2004)

Right now I am sitting in the office but I will be there for the sunset tomorrow.  Hopefully it will be as nice as that one.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 28, 2004)

sweet...although I would ratehr a cold weather shot right now

Jim


----------



## slimbo (Oct 28, 2004)

We have a place down there, actually almost right across 98 from the pier.  But I dont get down there as much as I should.


----------



## HT2 (Oct 29, 2004)

*Slim.....*

Now that is a "COOL" shot......

How bout some more?????


----------

